# Relais-Kontakte brennen laufend durch



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

Hallo,

bei einer unseren älteren Maschinen geht im 2-Monat-Rhytmus immer das selbe Relais an den selben Kontakten defekt.

Das Relais K4 schaltet an den Kontakten 31-34 das Gleichspannungs-Relais eines Hydraulikventils in eine Auf-Bewegung. Diese dauert ca 0,4 sec. Ist diese erfolgt, befindet sich die Anlage in Ruhestellung. Die Spannung fällt ab.
Laufend gehen diese Kontakte durch.

Das Relais K3 schaltet genau so oft an den selben Kontakten in die Arbeitsstellung, Ab-Bewegung und Pressen, Dauer ca 3 sec.
Dieses Relais geht nicht defekt.


Anbei ein Bild mit Plan und defektem Relais.

A1/A und A1/B sind Funkenlöschglieder.
Diese wurden bereits ersetzt von alt: Murr VBS-ZA 39 LU in neu: Murr 3124048.

Ich kann mir den Fehler einfach nicht erklären.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee?


Habt vielen Dank.

Michael
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hab dieses Thema in Antriebstechnik gestellt, möglicherweise nicht richtig. 
Vielleicht in diesem Forum auch gar nicht ganz richtig, ab ich bin nicht in so vielen unterwegs. Danke deshalb.


----------



## dingo (9 März 2020)

Vielleicht stimmt etwas mit der Endlagenabschaltung nicht, vielleicht „flattert“ hier das Relais weil ein Positionsschalter nicht richtig abschaltet.


----------



## dingo (9 März 2020)

Oder die tatsächlichen Ströme mit einem Messgerät welches Maximalwerte speichert prüfen.


----------



## dingo (9 März 2020)

Auch den Brückengleichrichter prüfen, mit einem Scope die Gleichspannung auf Wechselspannungsanteile prüfen.


----------



## dingo (9 März 2020)

Ist das Relais auf der Platine ausgetauscht worden, passen hier Kontaktmaterial zu der Anwendung?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2020)

Das Relais ist offensichtlich nicht vom selben Typ wie das Original. Ist es überhaupt für diese Last geeignet?
Ok, zu langsam :evil: .


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2020)

Ich würde sagen: im Ventilstecker fehlt die Freilaufdiode (oder ist kaputt).
Vielleicht hat mal jemand den Stecker gewechselt und einen einfachen "billigeren" Stecker verwendet.

Bei Ansteuerung von Hydraulikventilen verwende ich immer Koppelrelais (niemals das Relais der SPS! das wird teuer!) und Reihenklemmen mit integrierter Freilaufdiode, dann ist egal welchen Stecker die Leute am Hydraulikventil verwenden.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2020)

PS: Müssen die Hydraulikventile besonders schnell abschalten? Freilaufdioden schützen den Relaiskontakt viel besser als Funkenlöschglieder, verzögern aber ein wenig den Abfall der Spule. Ich würde mal Freilaufdioden (z.B. Standard 1N4007: 1A, 700V) ausprobieren anstatt der "Funkenlöschglieder".

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei Ansteuerung von Hydraulikventilen verwende ich immer Koppelrelais (niemals das Relais der SPS! das wird teuer!) und Reihenklemmen mit integrierter Freilaufdiode, dann ist egal welchen Stecker die Leute am Hydraulikventil verwenden.



Wir nehmen da seit Jahren Leistungsoptokoppler von Phoenix Contact.
Passen in die gleichen Fassungen wie die Koppelrelais.

Wie du schon schreibst haben die Freilaufdioden Einfluss auf die Schaltgeschwindigkeit.
Aber das muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, da es die Umschaltspitzen dämpft und die Schaltvorgänge etwas sanfter werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

- kein hörbares flattern am Relais
- an der Diode des Funkenlöschers A1/B kein flackern erkennbar.
- Ventil inklusive Magnetventile erneuert

Kann das Funkenlöschglied Murr 3124048 falsch herum eingbaut worden sein? Ist doch von der Polung her beliebig?
https://shop.murrelektronik.de/Elek...124048&src=search&srchPage=1&perPage=10&pos=1


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Auch den Brückengleichrichter prüfen, mit einem Scope die Gleichspannung auf Wechselspannungsanteile prüfen.



Leider nicht so leicht machbar. 
Aber der K3 hängt genau so dran und geht nicht defekt,


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Ist das Relais auf der Platine ausgetauscht worden, passen hier Kontaktmaterial zu der Anwendung?







Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Relais ist offensichtlich nicht vom selben Typ wie das Original. Ist es überhaupt für diese Last geeignet?
> Ok, zu langsam :evil: .



Nein, ganzes Relais Dold MK 8804.13 220 V ausgetauscht gegen aktuelles Dold Modell.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir nehmen da seit Jahren Leistungsoptokoppler von Phoenix Contact.
> Passen in die gleichen Fassungen wie die Koppelrelais.
> 
> Wie du schon schreibst haben die Freilaufdioden Einfluss auf die Schaltgeschwindigkeit.
> ...




Ich nehme seit Jahren bei Hydraulikventile nur noch kleine Schütze,
so ein Ventil sehe ich wie ein Motor. In meinen Jungendlichen Leichtsinn
habe ich das auch mit Relais versucht .... funktionierte einfach nicht gut.


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich nehme seit Jahren bei Hydraulikventile nur noch kleine Schütze,
> so ein Ventil sehe ich wie ein Motor. In meinen Jungendlichen Leichtsinn
> habe ich das auch mit Relais versucht .... funktionierte einfach nicht gut.



Tja Relaisauswahl will gelernt sein 
Auch wenn auf dem Datenblatt DC13 6A steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ein Relais lange hält.
Selber auch schon auf die berühmte Schnauze gefallen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2020)

Schütze sind da einfach robuster, dann schalte ich zusätzlich immer noch Allpolig dh plus und minus,
dann vergrößert man den Abstand über die Kontakte. Habe das schon mal gesehen wo mehre 
Kontakte in Reihe geschaltet wurden, das nutzte man bei Reihenschlussmotoren, die da noch ein
bischen brutaler sind.


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Schütze sind da einfach robuster, dann schalte ich zusätzlich immer noch Allpolig dh plus und minus,
> dann vergrößert man den Abstand über die Kontakte. Habe das schon mal gesehen wo mehre
> Kontakte in Reihe geschaltet wurden, das nutzte man bei Reihenschlussmotoren, die da noch ein
> bischen brutaler sind.



Reihenschaltung von Kontakten nutze ich bei Magnetbremsen (SEW Servomotoren)


----------



## Heinileini (9 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Kann das Funkenlöschglied Murr 3124048 falsch herum eingbaut worden sein? Ist doch von der Polung her beliebig?


Laut SchaltBild Deines Links ist die Polung schnuppe.
Wie Harald schon sagte, die Kontakte Deines Relais werden durch eine (in SperrRichtung gepolte) Diode (oder einen Varistor) *an der VentilSpule* gegen SpannungsSpitzen beim Abschalten geschützt.
Der Varistor an der RelaisSpule kann nur die Kontakte anderer Relais (oder HalbleiterAusgänge) schützen, die Dein Relais ansteuern.


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Laut SchaltBild Deines Links ist die Polung schnuppe.
> Wie Harald schon sagte, die Kontakte Deines Relais werden durch eine (in SperrRichtung gepolte) Diode (oder einen Varistor) *an der VentilSpule* gegen SpannungsSpitzen beim Abschalten geschützt.
> Der Varistor an der RelaisSpule kann nur die Kontakte anderer Relais (oder HalbleiterAusgänge) schützen, die Dein Relais ansteuern.


Danke!

Das Relais hat 3Wechsler und schwierig durch einen Hilfsschütz zu ersetzen.
Macht es Sinn, das Relais durch 
*Finder 58.33.8.230.0060 Relaisbaustein Nennspannung: 230 V/AC Schaltstrom (max.): 10 A 3 Wechsler 

*â€‹https://www.conrad.de/de/p/finder-5...ltstrom-max-10-a-3-wechsler-1-st-1217739.html
auszutauschen?


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, das Relais durch
> *Finder 58.33.8.230.0060 Relaisbaustein Nennspannung: 230 V/AC Schaltstrom (max.): 10 A 3 Wechsler
> 
> *â€‹https://www.conrad.de/de/p/finder-5...ltstrom-max-10-a-3-wechsler-1-st-1217739.html
> auszutauschen?


Wie sollen wir das einschätzen können? Zuerst solltes Du mal die Daten und möglichst Typ/Artikelnummer Deines Relais hier bekanntgeben. Welche Spulenspannung? Welche Anforderungen an die Kontakte (Spannung/Strom)?

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das Relais hat 3Wechsler und schwierig durch einen Hilfsschütz zu ersetzen.
> Macht es Sinn, das Relais durch
> ...



Wenn du dir die technischen Daten ansiehst geben die nur DC1 an, Hydraulikventile würde ich bei DC3 einstufen. 
Diese Finder Relais habe ich übrigens gegen Schütze ausgetauscht, weil Sie mir um die Ohren geflogen sind. 
Unter Schütze verstehe ich übrigens Leistungschütze und nicht Hilfsschütze, das sind nichts anderes wie Relais. 
Entstör deine Spulen, übrigen an der Quelle nicht im Schrank und nimm besser Schütze.


----------



## Heinileini (9 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Das Relais hat 3Wechsler und schwierig durch einen Hilfsschütz zu ersetzen.
> Macht es Sinn, das Relais durch ... auszutauschen?


Auf Deinem Bild in #1 vermute ich nur 2 (Wechsler-?)Kontakte zu sehen ... ?
Warum benötigst Du 3 Wechsler? Werden 3 Ventile geschaltet oder liegen die Kontakte schon in Reihe?
Tja, Du sagst, es erwischt immer nur dieses eine Relais und nie das andere.
Ich würde den Fehler bei der VentilSpule und "Umgebung" suchen. Vielleicht ein WackelKontakt in der VentilSpule oder der Zuleitung, so dass es nicht nur beim Abschalten des/der RelaisKontakte zu SpannungsSpitzen kommt, sondern auch dann, wenn das Ventil eigentlich geschaltet bleiben soll (durch Erschütterungen)? Eine Entstörung der VentilSpule sollte unbedingt nachgerüstet bzw. wenn schon vorhanden, geprüft und ggfs "repariert" werden.


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir das einschätzen können? Zuerst solltes Du mal die Daten und möglichst Typ/Artikelnummer Deines Relais hier bekanntgeben. Welche Spulenspannung? Welche Anforderungen an die Kontakte (Spannung/Strom)?
> 
> Harald



Stimmt ...Sorry.

Dold & Söhne MK 8804.13
Art. 0018638
 A1/A2 230 V.
AC 250 V. 5A
AC 11 250 V  3A


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2020)

AC sagt immer nur das Wechselspannungs Schaltvermögen aus, damit kannst du nichts anfangen.


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2020)

Ach, jetzt verstehe ich Dein Foto - das blaue Relais ist das Relais Inside des Dold MK 8804.13 (die Dold Nummer hattest Du in #12 schon genannt). Kann es sein, daß da zwei Relais mit Kontakten in Reihe drin sind?
Na, so haben wir die Daten wenigstens nochmal schön zusammen.

Was sind das für Hydraulikventile? Mit welcher Spannung werden die geschaltet?

Harald


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt verstehe ich Dein Foto - das blaue Relais ist das Relais Inside des Dold MK 8804.13 (die Dold Nummer hattest Du in #12 schon genannt). Kann es sein, daß da zwei Relais mit Kontakten in Reihe drin sind?
> Na, so haben wir die Daten wenigstens nochmal schön zusammen.
> 
> Was sind das für Hydraulikventile? Mit welcher Spannung werden die geschaltet?
> ...



Hallo Harald,

zukünftig werde ich mich mehr bemühen, den Eingangspost mit mehr Daten auszustatten.
Ihr opfert eure Zeit und da darf ich mich ruhig mehr anstrengen 


Zum Dold: Es sind 3 Wechsler, soll ich auch die andere Abdeckung öffnen und ein weiteres Bild posten? Sieht aber gut aus darin.
Zum Ventil: Eaton DG4V mit 24V DC 30 W Typ 507848 Betätigungen.

Einen guten Start in den Tag allerseits :lol:


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2020)

In meinen alten Job hatten wir einen Spindelmotor der über Relaiskontakte gesteuert wurde.
Wir hatte ewige Probleme damit. Wir eksperimentierte mit unterschiedliche Löschglieder und Relais "für schwehre Belastung". Nichts hat geholfen. Nur wenn wir die Relais mit Schütze gewechselt wurde war das Problem erledigt. Ein Schütz kostet ja fast nichts.
Zwischen K4 und der Spule einen Schütz plazieren.


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

Der im Jahre 1980 verbaute Ismet-Trafo liefert an dem mit 26,5 V beschrifteten Wechselspannungsausgang aktuell 31 V und
der Brückengleichrichter macht daraus gemessene 41 V Gleichspannung.
Ist dies in Verbindung mit der Spule " 24V DC 30 W" die Ursache?


----------



## dingo (10 März 2020)

Bei unbelasteten & ungeregelter Spannungsversorgung kommen höhere Spannungen vor.

Die Anlage wurde scheinbar vor der Europäischen Harmonisierung 1987 der Netzspannung auf 230/400V gebaut.

Sehr wahrscheinlich stehen die Probleme im Zusammenhang.


Wenn nur Gleichspannung benötigt wird, würde ich ein geregeltes Netzteil geeigneter Leistung verbauen.


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2020)

Die Murr 3124048 Varistor-Löschglied ist universell für 24VAC/DC geeignet.
Deswegen ist es schon vorbereitet für einen DC Spannung erzeugt durch Gleichrichtung von 24VAC.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt nach all den Informationen entscheiden müßte, würde ich:



das Netzteil gegen etwas zeitgemäßes austauschen
die jetzigen Relais (3 Wechsler) gegen Standardrelais mit 2 Wechslern
für die tötlichen Ventilspulen jeweils ein Halbleiterrelais, wie von BlockMove in #9 vorgeschlagen

Ich gehe davon aus, die beiden verbleibenden Wechsler erfüllen nur Standard-Steuerungsfunktionen ohne besondere Ansprüche.


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Die Anlage wurde scheinbar vor der Europäischen Harmonisierung 1987 der Netzspannung auf 230/400V gebaut.


Genau. Was sagt uns die Angabe der NennSekundärSpannung, wenn wir nichts über die NennPrimärSpannung und die NennBelastung des Trafos und die tatsächliche PrimärSpannung und die tatsächliche Belastung erfahren. Wird der Trafo quasi im Leerlauf betrieben, ist natürlich eine höhere AusgangsSpannung zu erwarten. Der BrückenGleichrichter allein erhöht den EffektivWert der Spannung nicht.
Das wäre der Fall, wenn die Spannung noch durch einen Elko geglättet würde. Die NennPrimärSpannung des Trafos ist anscheinend deshalb mit 26,5 V gewählt worden, um den SpannungsAbfall am Gleichrichter und die SpannungsAbfälle an SchmelzSicherungen und auf den Leitungen zu den 24V-Verbrauchern zu kompensieren.

Es wird eine VentilSpule geschaltet, also eine induktive Last. Das Einschalten ist eigentlich unkritisch, sofern kein/kaum KontaktPrellen dabei auftritt. Kritisch ist aber das Ausschalten, weil der StromFluss schlagartig unterbrochen wird ... wenn keine "EntstörMassnahmen" vorhanden sind. Eine in SperrRichtung zur Spule parallel liegende Diode tut nichts, solange die Spannung an der Spule anliegt. Wird der StromFluss durch die Spule unterbrochen, so versucht der Strom unverändert weiterzufliessen und dank der Diode kann er das auch, denn das Ende der Spule, das vor dem Abschalten das negativere Potenzial hatte, hat jetzt das positivere Potenzial und für diese Polung ist die Diode durchlässig. Folgen: Das Relais bleibt etwas länger angezogen, weil der Strom weiterfliesst. An dem Schaltkontakt funkt es nicht, weil der Strom weiterfliesst und nicht "urplötzlich" unterbrochen wird. Der Strom nimmt natürlich ab, weil er am ohmschen Widerstand der Spule und in der Diode "verbraten" wird.
Sooo, wenn wir nun durch die Entstörung nicht mehr das Problem haben, dass der RelaisKontakt durch die FunkenBildung "aufgefressen" wird, kann es nur noch bedeuten, dass der Kontakt durch den SpulenStrom so stark belastet wird, dass er unzulässig stark erhitzt wird. D.h., dann wäre das Relais für die Last unterdimensioniert.
Kontakte in Reihe zu schalten hat den Sinn, die LuftStrecke zwischen den geöffneten Kontakten zu vergrössern, so dass die FunkenBildung früher bzw. überhaupt aufhört. Ensteht wegen der Entstörung kein Funke, so ist die Reihenschaltung witzlos.
Eine Enstörung durch Varistoren oder RC-Glieder ist nicht ganz so wirksam wie durch eine Diode, hat aber den Vorteil, dass auch die AbschaltVerzögerung nicht so wirksam ist.
Gegen die Verwendung eines Varistors, der für eine Spannung von 24 V dimensioniert ist, spricht allerdings die recht hohe Spannung von 41 V. Da müsste man mal schauen, dass man einen geeignet[er]en Typ findet.

PS:
Mit einer Diode lässt sich natürlich nur eine induktive Last entstören, die an einer GleichSpannung betrieben wird. Bei Betrieb an einer WechselSpannung könnte man an eine Beschaltung mit antiseriell geschalteten Z-Dioden denken, aber das entspricht schon ziemlich genau einer Beschaltung mit einem geeigneten Varistor.


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 März 2020)

Wenn da wirklich 41 statt 24 VDC anliegen, werden alle davon versorgten Bauteile "gegrillt", z. B. die Spule:

30W / 24V = 1,25A Nennstrom
24V / 1,25A = 19,2 Ohm Nennwiderstand

Bei den gemessenen 41VDC ergibt das:

41V / 19,2Ohm = 2,135 A tatsächlicher Spulenstrom
41V * 2,135A = 87,55W tatsächliche Spulenleistung

Das eigentlich verwunderliche ist, dass es 2 Monate lang funktioniert .....


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

Mein Fazit:
Ein offensichtlich defektes Bauteil als genaue Ursache für die Defekte im Dold-Relais konnte nicht ausgemacht werden.
Wir werden das Relais gegen ein vorhandenes Finder
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/finder-5...ltstrom-max-10-a-3-wechsler-1-st-1217739.html
austauschen und testen.
Sollte dies nichts helfen, werden wir die anderen Tipps angehen.

Habt vielen Dank!

Michael


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich 41 statt 24 VDC anliegen, werden alle davon versorgten Bauteile "gegrillt", z. B. die Spule:
> 
> 30W / 24V = 1,25A Nennstrom
> 24V / 1,25A = 19,2 Ohm Nennwiderstand
> ...



... in diese Richtung hatte ich auch schon gedacht. 
Deshalb nochmal nachgeschaut und hier der Ismet-Trafo:




Gemessen: A-G= 412 V

Warum nicht umverdrahten wie aufgedruckt auf 400 V oder 420 V?
Dies müsste doch das Übel an der Wurzel packen?


----------



## winnman (10 März 2020)

Mach doch einfach mal eine Freilaufdiode anstatt der Dämpfungsschaltung dran.

Diode eher für Strom Richtung 10A dimensionieren.

Mach mal die Abdeckungen von den Relais auf und beobachte die bei den Schaltvorgängen (vor dem Einbau der Freilaufdiode und danach).

Stur Relais tauschen (egal welcher Hersteller) wird da nicht zum Ziel führen! Da muss was geeignetes her, das die Selbstinduktivität "bremst".


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2020)

Dank der ganzen Fakten habe ich noch eine Theorie, die widerlegt werden muss!

Die Gleichspannung beträgt im Leerlauf 41V. War das immer so, oder ist irgendwann schon einmal ein Bauteil gewechselt oder erweitert worden? Möglicherweise ist durch eine zusätzliche Kapazität eine Glättung entstanden? Falls dem so ist, dann kommen die Einschaltzeiten ins Spiel. Das K3, welches hält, wird für drei Sekunden eingeschaltet. Diese Zeit reicht aus, um den "parasitären" Kondensator zu entladen. Zum Zeitpunkt des Abschaltens ist der Strom bereits im grünen Bereich. Das K4 wird hingegen für nur 0,4s eingeschaltet. Zum Abschaltzeitpunkt ist der Kondensator nur wenig entladen und der Spulenstrom hat, sehr zu Ungunsten des Kontaktes, gerade seinen Höchstwert erreicht.

Michael, sicherlich hast du ein Multimeter, mit dem man Spannungsspitzen messen kann. Vielleicht kannst du mal die Spitzen beim Abschalten von K3 und von K4 messen und vergleichen? Wenn ich recht habe, müssten hier deutliche Unterschiede zu sehen sein.

Vielleicht ist der Varistor aufgrund der langzeit anstehenden 41V aber auch schon abgeraucht? Bei K3 ist noch ein anderer Überspannungsschutz verbaut? Der 2A-Automat auf der Zeichnung ist noch der selbe? Müsste der Varistor den 2A-Automaten bei Dauerhafter Überspannung auslösen können?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2020)

Den Trafo kannst du aber entsprechend der Primärspannung umklemmen!


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Den Trafo kannst du aber entsprechend der Primärspannung umklemmen!




... gemacht.
Habe auf die 420 V-Einstellung eingeklemmt.

Nun messe ich 
28,1 VAC, 
nach Brückengleichrichter unbelastet 37,4 V= und 
belastet: 29,4 V=.

_Belastet kommen dann nach obiger Rechnung
30W / 24V = 1,25A Nennstrom
24V / 1,25A = 19,2 Ohm Nennwiderstand

Bei den gemessenen 41VDC ergibt das:

41V / 19,2Ohm = 2,135 A tatsächlicher Spulenstrom
41V * 2,135A = 87,55W tatsächliche Spulenleistung

Das eigentlich verwunderliche ist, dass es 2 Monate lang funktioniert ..... 				_

auf:
_29,4V / 19,2Ohm = 1,53 A tatsächlicher Spulenstrom
29,4V * 1,53A = 45W tatsächliche Spulenleistung

_


----------



## Bube_SPS (10 März 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dank der ganzen Fakten habe ich noch eine Theorie, die widerlegt werden muss!
> 
> Die Gleichspannung beträgt im Leerlauf 41V. War das immer so, ...?




An der Anlage habe ich keine Veränderungen wie Anbauten erkennen können. Lediglich Reparaturarbeiten wie Schütz-Tausch, Sensorentausch etc.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> ... gemacht.
> Habe auf die 420 V-Einstellung eingeklemmt.
> 
> Nun messe ich
> ...



Messe das mal belastet, wenn du mit einen Hochomigen Messgerät arbeitest kann da viel Mist raus kommen. 
Ich glaube deine gemessenen Werte nicht ... ganz und garnicht!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2020)

Jetzt sehe ich du hast belastet gemessen, den glaube ich auch nicht.
Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Warum nicht umverdrahten wie aufgedruckt auf 400 V oder 420 V?
> Dies müsste doch das Übel an der Wurzel packen?


Sicher, aber die in Reihe geschalteten 110 V SekundärWicklungen scheinen auch genutzt zu werden. Wofür? Was benötigt/benötigen der/die damit betriebenen Verbraucher? Nicht, dass Du Dein bisheriges Problem gegen ein neues austauschst. 

@Dagobert:
Wenn "kapazitäre Parasiten" ausreichen, die GleichSpannung auf 41 V steigen zu lassen, schliesse ich daraus, dass gemessen wurde, während kein einziger Verbraucher die Spannung belastet hat.



Bube_SPS schrieb:


> An der Anlage habe ich keine Veränderungen wie Anbauten erkennen können. ...


Wenn der Trafo jetzt praktisch im Leerlauf betrieben wird, würde ich auch eher mit Veränderungen in Form von Abbauten statt Anbauten rechnen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. @Dagobert:
> Wenn "kapazitäre Parasiten" ausreichen, die GleichSpannung auf 41 V steigen zu lassen ..


Sorry, das war eine völlig falsche Begriffswahl von mir. "Trojanische Kapazität" wäre treffender gewesen. Ich dachte schon an einen richtig fetten Elko, der irgendwo in einem Gerät versteckt ist und die Gleichspannung glättet. Allerdings müsste dieser für die Gültigkeit meine Theorie eine Größe haben, die nicht zu übersehen ist.


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2020)

Es scheint mir dass diese Modul ist komplett veraltet, und dazu problematisch mit die brennende Kontakte.
Und die Funktion ist _vermutlich_ ganz triviell, etwas mit auf/ab und irgendein Überwachung.
Ich wurde nicht weiter spielen mit die Lötkolbe, sondern das Modul gegen etwas moderneres austauschen, und gleichzeitig die Relausausgänge gegen Schütze austtauschen.


----------



## Knaller (13 März 2020)

Moin

Sogenannte Freilaufdiode direkt am Ventil montieren


----------



## sucram70 (20 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...dann schalte ich zusätzlich immer noch Allpolig dh plus und minus,
> dann vergrößert man den Abstand über die Kontakte. Habe das schon mal gesehen wo mehre
> Kontakte in Reihe geschaltet wurden...



Meinst Du, den Effekt erreicht man mit Relais auch ?

Bei uns werden seit 30 Jahren Finder Relais zum Schalten von Hydraulikventilen eingesetzt. Auch mit Freilaufdioden an der Spule. Lt. meinem Vorgänger gab es nie Probleme. Ich musste allerdings letzte Woche zu einem Kunden, weil ein Kontakt verschlissen war nach 4 Jahren. 
Es waren auch sehr deutlich Lichtbögen beim Abschalten zu sehen.
Ich möchte ungern auf Schütze gehen, da 1) der Platz im Schrank begrenzt ist und 
2) ich dann 70 Stücklisten ändern müsste.

:-(

VG,
Marcus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (21 März 2020)

Dann werden halt die verbauten Freilaufdioden kaputt sein oder nicht mehr richtig angeklemmt, . . .


----------



## Gleichstromer (21 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Meinst Du, den Effekt erreicht man mit Relais auch ?
> 
> Bei uns werden seit 30 Jahren Finder Relais zum Schalten von Hydraulikventilen eingesetzt. Auch mit Freilaufdioden an der Spule. Lt. meinem Vorgänger gab es nie Probleme. Ich musste allerdings letzte Woche zu einem Kunden, weil ein Kontakt verschlissen war nach 4 Jahren.
> Es waren auch sehr deutlich Lichtbögen beim Abschalten zu sehen.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: Welches Koppelrelais

Die Reihenschaltung von Kontakten hilft dabei prinizipiell immer, unabhängig von der Bezeichnung des Bauteils ( Schütz, Relais, Schalter, ...). Hat natürlich seine Grenzen, und wenn ein Lichtbogen deutlich zu sehen ist, sollte man über zusätzliche Schutzmassnahmen nachdenken.


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Meinst Du, den Effekt erreicht man mit Relais auch ?
> 
> Bei uns werden seit 30 Jahren Finder Relais zum Schalten von Hydraulikventilen eingesetzt. Auch mit Freilaufdioden an der Spule. Lt. meinem Vorgänger gab es nie Probleme. Ich musste allerdings letzte Woche zu einem Kunden, weil ein Kontakt verschlissen war nach 4 Jahren.
> Es waren auch sehr deutlich Lichtbögen beim Abschalten zu sehen.
> ...



Ob Relais- oder Schütz ist erstmal egal.
Es gibt auch robuste Relaiskontakte.
Entscheidend ist hier - wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben - das Thema Funkenlöschung.
Ein Stecker Bauform A passt auf einfache Pneumatikentile genauso wie auf ein NG16-Hydraulikventil.
Von der Induktivität und damit vom Abschaltfunken gibt es da gehörige Unterschiede.
Also mal die Stecker genauer anschauen und mit dem Hersteller reden, was sie da genau eingebaut haben.
Nach meiner Ausbildung 1984 haben wir noch 1N4007 in jeden Stecker geschraubt ... Heute sind die Stecker fertig konfektioniert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## sucram70 (22 März 2020)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: Welches Koppelrelais
> 
> Die Reihenschaltung von Kontakten hilft dabei prinizipiell immer...
> 
> ...



Danke,
die Finder Relais haben Klarsichtgehäuse. Das ist schon schutzisoliert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Danke,
> die Finder Relais haben Klarsichtgehäuse. Das ist schon schutzisoliert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk



Egal wie gut es isoliert ist, siehst du den Lichtbogen, zwischen den Schaltkontakt?


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Gleichstromer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat natürlich seine Grenzen, und wenn ein Lichtbogen deutlich zu sehen ist, sollte man über zusätzliche Schutzmassnahmen nachdenken.
> ...


Ist das nicht herrlich? 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Egal wie gut es isoliert ist, siehst du den Lichtbogen, zwischen den Schaltkontakt?


Ja, Helmut, er sieht den Lichtbogen (behaupte ich einfach mal), denn "Finder Relais haben Klarsichtgehäuse" und Gleichstromer hatte als "zusätzliche Schutzmassnahmen" nicht das Tragen einer SchweisserBrille empfohlen.
Irgendwie drehen wir uns hier fürchterlich im Kreis und mir wird schon ganz schwindelig.

Ursache des Lichtbogens: 
- die Unterbrechung des durch die VentilSpule fliessenden Stroms.

Wirkung der Unterbrechung des Stroms durch die VentilSpule:
- es entsteht eine sehr hohe Spannung an der VentilSpule und ihre Polarität ist genau umgekehrt wie wenn der Strom "normal" durch die Spule fliessen soll.
- die hohe Spannung sorgt dafür, dass an gaaanz anderer Stelle (nämlich am RelaisKontakt, wo der StromKreis geöffnet wurde) die Luft leitend und der Lichtbogen sichtbar wird und selbiger die Kontakte erodiert.

Abhilfe:
- dafür sorgen, dass der Strom weiterfliessen kann, obwohl sein Weg über den geöffneten Kontakt jetzt eigentlich gesperrt ist.
Man schaltet eine Diode parallel zur Spule und zwar so, dass sie "normalerweise" (also bei geschlossenem RelaisKontakt) sperrt und kein Strom durch sie fliesst.
D.h., wenn die VentilSpule "arbeiten" soll, ist die Welt in Ordnung - die Diode ist einfach nur da, aber sie stört nicht ... und wartet auf ihren nächsten Einsatz.
Öffnet der RelaisKontakt, so kommt der grosse Auftritt der Diode: sie stellt jetzt fest, dass sich die Polarität an der Spule geändert hat und sie wird leitend.
Der Strom durch die Spule fliesst also weiter, aber auf einem anderen Weg: direkt vom einen Ende der Spule durch die Diode zum anderen Ende der Spule.
An der Diode und der parallel liegenden Spule tritt dabei eine Spannung auf, die durch die Diode auf ca. 0,7 V begrenzt wird. Peanuts gegenüber der BetriebsSpannung von z.B. 24 V.
Und diese Spannung nimmt im weiteren auch noch bis auf 0 V ab, weil die im Magnetfeld der Spule gespeicherte Energie "verbraten" wird in der Diode und im ohmschen Widerstand der Spule.
Dem geöffneten RelaisKontakt bleibt dieser der BetriebsSpannung überlagerte SpannungsImpuls von 0,7 V nicht verborgen ... aber er reicht mit Sicherheit nicht aus, die Luft zwischen den Kontakten zu ionisieren und damit den Weg für den Strom freizugeben. Kein LichtBogen, kein StromFluss.

Klarsichtgehäuse:
Sehr gut! Man kann sehen, dass kein LichtBogen entsteht. 
Entsteht doch einer: Alaaarm! Die Diode oder ihre Verbindungen zur VentilSpule haben ihren Geist aufgegeben >>>===> austauschen bzw. reparieren!!!


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

6 Seiten Thread wegen einem neuen Ventilstecker mit Freilaufdiode


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 6 Seiten Thread wegen einem neuen Ventilstecker mit Freilaufdiode


Habe ich auch gedacht 
Wobei, sucram70 ist nicht der ursprüngliche Fragesteller. Der TE ist schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr dabei.

Harald


----------



## sucram70 (23 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wobei, sucram70 ist nicht der ursprüngliche Fragesteller. Der TE ist schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr dabei.
> 
> Harald



Danke, 
Ich verstehe auch den unterschwelligen Ton nicht.
Die Funktion einer Freilaufdiode ist mir klar. 
Meine Frage war, ob die Reihenschaltung auch mit den Finder Wechslerkontakten Vorteile bringt. Diese Vorgehensweise war mir bis dato unbekannt.

Alles andere, was reininterpretiert wurde, ist leider in Foren ein grundsätzliches Problem, nicht nur hier.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch den unterschwelligen Ton nicht.



Na das hat er doch nicht böse gemeint. Der TE ist seit 2 Wochen raus aber der Beitrag läuft munter weiter, das ist doch schön.
Eben eine Eigendynamik eines Forums.

Ist doch alles super


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch den unterschwelligen Ton nicht.


Sorry vielstmals, aber ich fand als zusätzliche Schutzmassnahme gegen (das Entstehen von) Lichtbögen die SchutzIsolierung (?) per RelaisGehäuse recht amüsant. 



> Meine Frage war, ob die Reihenschaltung auch mit den Finder Wechslerkontakten Vorteile bringt. Diese Vorgehensweise war mir bis dato unbekannt.


Die ReihenSchaltung von RelaisKontakten wurde vermutlich erfunden, als jemand versucht hat, mit einem Schütz für DrehstromLasten (also mit 3 LastKontakten) einen GleichstromVerbraucher zu schalten.
Vermutlich hat er dafür zunächst nur einen der 3 Kontakte benutzt und festgestellt, dass dieser sich ungewohnt schnell abnutzt, während die 2 noch unbenutzten Kontakte nach einer Verwendung schreien.
Ob er nun sofort auf die Idee gekommen ist, die Kontakte in Reihe zu schalten oder erst nach schlaflosen Nächten und Träumen von LichtBögen ... keine Ahnung.
Der Trick dabei ist, dass sich die LuftStrecken (Abstände) zwischen den offenen Kontakten addieren - quasi eine Addition der Widerstände der LuftStrecken.
Die LichtBögen haben es dadurch schwerer. Und sollte einer der Kontakte "kleben bleiben", so tun trotzdem die anderen noch ihren Dienst.
Sind die Kontakte sehr dicht nebeneinander angeordnet, so hat das Verfahren seine Grenzen.
Kurzum: ja, auch bei kleineren Relais ist die Massnahme ein Bisschen sinnvoll ... ABER viel sinnvoller und einfacher ist es, die LichtBögen wo möglich (z.B. bei der hier im Thread genannten Anwendung) zu vermeiden.
Die Methoden, den Strom der geschalteten Last an den Kontakten vorbeizuleiten sind aber nicht immer anwendbar. Dann muss man in den sauren Apfel beissen und zu einem teuren, merkwürdig aussehenden ("FunkenLöschKammern") GleichstromSchütz (oder evtl. HalbleiterVariante?) greifen.


----------



## winnman (23 März 2020)

Und auch bei Reihenschaltung von Kontakten die eigentlich vom Material her für Wechselspannung dimensioniert wurden wird durch den Gleichstrom Material von Kontakt zu Kontakt transportiert.
Das findet auch bei eher unauffälligen Lichtbögen statt.

Freilaufdioden reduzieren das trotzdem können das aber auch nicht vollständig verhindern.

Im schlimmsten Fall geht das so weit das ein "Baum" von Kontakt zu Kontakt entsteht.


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 März 2020)

Der TE liest mit...
Es wurde ein Zeitlupenvideo vom Verhalten des Löschmoduls gemacht. Dies zeigt ein Flackern seiner Zustandsdiode im Moment des Ausschalten der Ventilspule. Nach Umrüstung auf das neue Fender-Relais ist dies weg.


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Zeitlupenvideo vom Verhalten des Löschmoduls gemacht. Dies zeigt ein Flackern seiner Zustandsdiode im Moment des Ausschalten der Ventilspule. Nach Umrüstung auf das neue Fender-Relais ist dies weg.


Ein Löschmodul mit "Zustandsdiode"??  Ist/war dieses Modul parallel zum Kontakt oder parallel zur Spule des Relais? Und was hat nun das neue Relais was das alte nicht hatte? (Wie ist die genaue Hersteller-Teilenummer des Relais samt Zusatzteile?)

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein Löschmodul mit "Zustandsdiode"??  Ist/war dieses Modul parallel zum Kontakt oder parallel zur Spule des Relais? Und was hat nun das neue Relais was das alte nicht hatte? (Wie ist die genaue Hersteller-Teilenummer des Relais samt Zusatzteile?)
> 
> Harald



Das Alte hatte bestimmt verbrannte Kontakte, wo ein Funke dann viel deutlicher entsteht. 
Das neue wird wahrscheinlich genauso gut zerstört werden.


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein Löschmodul mit "Zustandsdiode"??


Laut dem Link in #10 gibt es bei Murr etwas, das man so bezeichnen könnte - obwohl es dort sogar als "ventil*stör*modul 3124048" verunglimpft wird!!!


----------



## PN/DP (24 März 2020)

OK, das hätte ich selber nachschauen können, wenn ich ein paar Seiten zurück gelesen hätte... 


Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Kann das Funkenlöschglied Murr 3124048 falsch herum eingbaut worden sein? Ist doch von der Polung her beliebig?
> https://shop.murrelektronik.de/Elek...124048&src=search&srchPage=1&perPage=10&pos=1


Dann hätte ich auch gesehen, daß das "Löschmodul" nicht parallel zum Kontakt sondern parallel zur Ventilspule ist. Und auch gar nicht am Relais, sondern am Ventil angebaut. (In meinem Verständnis heißt das nicht Funkenlöschglied - in meiner Ausbildung waren "Funkenlöschglieder" RC-Kombinationen parallel zum Kontakt.)
Übrigens, bei mir steht auf der MURR Webseite"Ventil*ent*störmodul"

@Bube_SPS
Das Ventilentstörmodul 3124048 ist auch bei dem neuen Relais immer noch eingebaut?

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (24 März 2020)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Der TE liest mit...
> Es wurde ein Zeitlupenvideo vom Verhalten des Löschmoduls gemacht. Dies zeigt ein Flackern seiner Zustandsdiode im Moment des Ausschalten der Ventilspule. Nach Umrüstung auf das neue Fender-Relais ist dies weg.



Alter Schwede. Und all den Aufwand wegen einer Funkenlöschschaltung.
In so einem komplizierten Fall habe ich schon eine antiparallele Diode an der Last *und *ein RC-Glied an die Kontakte gebastelt. Und das hat nicht so lange gedauert wie die Lektüre bis hierhin.


----------



## Heinileini (24 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Übrigens, bei mir steht auf der MURR Webseite"Ventil*ent*störmodul"


Moin Harald,
Folge mal dem Link aus #10 und sieh Dir das Eingabefeld für die SuchFunktion an! Das ist natürlich nicht die MurrFormulierung


----------



## PN/DP (24 März 2020)

Moin Heinrich,
ach da - das ist vermutlich das was der Bube da im Suchfeld eingetippt hat. Durch die ArtNr hat sich das Suchfeld aber nicht irritieren lassen  im Gegensatz zu mir - ich muß bei seinen unüblichen Begriffen immer rätseln, was er da wohl gerade meint...

Harald


----------



## Bube_SPS (28 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> @Bube_SPS
> Das Ventilentstörmodul 3124048 ist auch bei dem neuen Relais immer noch eingebaut?
> 
> Harald



Ja, ich habe 2 Neue kommen lassen und diese heute montiert.


----------

